# Commercial Liability Question



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

How much are you guys paying per year and who is insuring? I just got a quote from State Farm for $3700 per year and was wondering is this the norm? I do have a full time job am planning to utilize this for snow plowing only/seasonal. Was told that some companys are not writting new policys. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is this for truck insurance or General Liabilities or both?


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Just for "slip & fall"/liability.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm at about 1000 for GL. Can't remember the name of the company just the broker, its in a file cabinet in my office and unfortuantely I'm at work.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mine is just a little more then a grand but i have 2 million in coverage


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I pay $350 every 3 months but that includes liability, commercial auto, plus Million $ umbrella policy..


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

If its not too much trouble can you post some insurance company names/numbers?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I have Erie now.
American Family writes snow, so does travelers.
Most guys have snow as an add on to there other seasonal work. There rates will be much, lower due to this. Most companys will not write just snow policies.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks T. 
I've been working for a sub-contractor for over 15 years. I'm trying to get the overall cost of over head soup to nuts before I bid. I am in the process of registering an LLC and have never done this sort of thing. A few replies above seem fairly reasonable but have a question:

Are these premiums for the entire liability policy or an add on to cover slip & fall/snow removal?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Stan;786750 said:


> Thanks T.
> I've been working for a sub-contractor for over 15 years. I'm trying to get the overall cost of over head soup to nuts before I bid. I am in the process of registering an LLC and have never done this sort of thing. A few replies above seem fairly reasonable but have a question:
> 
> Are these premiums for the entire liability policy or an add on to cover slip & fall/snow removal?


GL usually covers everything. Unless you hit something with your truck then the auto kicks in. Just make sure too that you have commercial auto insurance and not personal on your truck because you won't be covered if something happens.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks grandview. Being that your in NY who do you use?
State Farm was out of thier mind when they quoted me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Stan;786912 said:


> Thanks grandview. Being that your in NY who do you use?
> State Farm was out of thier mind when they quoted me.


Mine is brokered through M&T Bank insurance and they put me through Peerless insurance out of Ohio.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

grandview;786972 said:


> Mine is brokered through M&T Bank insurance and they put me through Peerless insurance out of Ohio.


Thanks again Grandview


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

grandview;786972 said:


> Mine is brokered through M&T Bank insurance and they put me through Peerless insurance out of Ohio.


The best price I have found is apprx 1800.00. I need a general policy for landscaping with coverage for snowplowing. The highest was $3700.00. Is the first figure good with $1M coverage/1000.00 deuctable?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

grandview;786529 said:


> mine is just a little more then a grand but i have 2 million in coverage


mine is for 2 mill too but it cost me just under 2 grand a year. and I don't live where anyone is worth that


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Bajak;789575 said:


> mine is for 2 mill too but it cost me just under 2 grand a year. and I don't live where anyone is worth that


LOL nobody is worth that here as well. Is your policy written for landscaping with snow plowing coverage?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Stan;789422 said:


> The best price I have found is apprx 1800.00. I need a general policy for landscaping with coverage for snowplowing. The highest was $3700.00. Is the first figure good with $1M coverage/1000.00 deuctable?


You have to remember with business insurance is that your premium is partly based on revenue ,another words it's so much per 1,000.00 so that's why everyone has a different price,it just depends on the figure you give them ,then after the first year they will send out an audit sheet and readjust your premiums.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Stan;789422 said:


> The best price I have found is apprx 1800.00. I need a general policy for landscaping with coverage for snowplowing. The highest was $3700.00. Is the first figure good with $1M coverage/1000.00 deuctable?


Stan, where on the island are you? I pay about $1200/year on $1M/$2M GL and I'm covered for landscaping, plowing, and power washing. My broker has me through MSA Group. PM me if you want my brokers info.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Stan;789604 said:


> Is your policy written for landscaping with snow plowing coverage?


I'm actually an excavating contractor. The only thing I'm not covered for is forestry operations.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

grandview;789609 said:


> You have to remember with business insurance is that your premium is partly based on revenue ,another words it's so much per 1,000.00 so that's why everyone has a different price,it just depends on the figure you give them ,then after the first year they will send out an audit sheet and readjust your premiums.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All the agents I spoke with never asked me about revenue. All they asked if the commercial lots were large. My response was several small lots. It's hard to determine Mother nature. If we have the precipitation as this summer it would be a good season


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

linycctitan;789638 said:


> Stan, where on the island are you? I pay about $1200/year on $1M/$2M GL and I'm covered for landscaping, plowing, and power washing. My broker has me through MSA Group. PM me if you want my brokers info.


PM sent, thanks


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Stan. Like Granview said its based on your gross. Once you pay comp that will effect your over all GL price as well. It goes up with payroll too.
Commercial auto full coverage is around 12-1500 per truck.
My GL is around 1800 per year plus an additional 700 for a one mil umbrella. That gives me 2 mil coverage. Comp kicks my ass. Thats about 13k for 2 guys per year.
Thats with Erie. There prices were pretty good.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

T-MAN;789791 said:


> Stan. Like Granview said its based on your gross. Once you pay comp that will effect your over all GL price as well. It goes up with payroll too.
> Commercial auto full coverage is around 12-1500 per truck.
> My GL is around 1800 per year plus an additional 700 for a one mil umbrella. That gives me 2 mil coverage. Comp kicks my ass. Thats about 13k for 2 guys per year.
> Thats with Erie. There prices were pretty good.


Great info thanks T. The route I'm taking now will be that I am the sole operator. The comp definetly has a hurtin on the overhead.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Stan;789817 said:


> Great info thanks T. The route I'm taking now will be that I am the sole operator. The comp definetly has a hurtin on the overhead.


Lots of states allow the owner to opt out of WC, or shift your income to a very low base pay and take your real money in corporate dividends. Not only does it lower the WC cost but it saves on SS, unemployment, retraining, medicare, etc also. Check with your accountant before doing anything, they should be able to guide you though your particular states requirements and legality's.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Stan;789706 said:


> PM sent, thanks


Tried to send a reply to your PM but it was blocked:realmad:

I'll give you a call later in the day.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

basher;789819 said:


> Lots of states allow the owner to opt out of WC, or shift your income to a very low base pay and take your real money in corporate dividends. Not only does it lower the WC cost but it saves on SS, unemployment, retraining, medicare, etc also. Check with your accountant before doing anything, they should be able to guide you though your particular states requirements and legality's.


I dont pay comp on myself. The 13k is for 2 journeymen carpenters. I live in a state were you can sue the piss out of anyone for any reason. Wi is a third less for comp. But by law, you rsupposed to pay the rate of the state your working in. So if you have comp from Wi, and file a claim in IL you will be audited, and offered no vasoline.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

T-MAN;789923 said:


> I dont pay comp on myself. The 13k is for 2 journeymen carpenters. I live in a state were you can sue the piss out of anyone for any reason. Wi is a third less for comp. But by law, you rsupposed to pay the rate of the state your working in. So if you have comp from Wi, and file a claim in IL you will be audited, and offered no vasoline.


Yeah we get hit for [email protected] for techs in one state but [email protected] in another.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

linycctitan;789846 said:


> Tried to send a reply to your PM but it was blocked:realmad:
> 
> I'll give you a call later in the day.


I tried to unblock it may work not if not please call.
Thanks


----------

